# New Veracuz Mexico Kayaking Film Trailer



## intotheoutside (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey everybody!

Just got back from an epic trip to Veracruz, Mexico. Putting another film together now but please check out the new trailer and let me know what you think. Mexico was awesome, the river and the people were great. And great to meet up with the Bomb Flow/Substantial boys while we were out there! Let me know what you think! 

Dan

Grapefruit Tacos Tequila White Water Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Carlie.colorado (Aug 26, 2012)

*Sweet edit!*

Love this! I was just down in Costa Rica this summer rafting on the Balsa. The bright foliage on this river reminds me of the gorgeous rain forests surrounding the Balsa and Pacuare rivers. Love the music and dub step infusion  Nice job!


----------

